# Kinetix Pro Wheelset



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

Anyone riding the Dahon Kinetix pro 20 inch wheelset and can give me some feed back?

I am looking to get a quicker set of wheels for my mini velo and these are pretty light, but don't look like the most durable out there. Like to see if anyone has any experience. 

Thanks


----------



## gorgotek (May 13, 2011)

Going on 3 years Dahon Mu SL with Kinetix Pro 20" wheels, Rear wheel is showing stress cracks at about 5 points at spoke inverse nipples. I weigh about 145 lb. I did have some heavier duty spokes laced up about a year ago after breaking a couple of spokes. 

Just ordered a complete rear wheel from Thorusa for $249, hard to find the wheel without hub spokes. Ive seen them online for about $49 but they are out of stock.

Going to wait for the wheel to fail while I have a backup. I suspect it will go out of 'true' with damage to the inverted spoke nipple. Will post back with the eventual outcome.

Greg


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*Wow*

I would have hoped for mor ethan three years out of a $250 wheel. You are very light and there is no reason a wheel should have this type of damage unless you are really rough on them. 

I may look at some other options, probably a little heavier, but should last a little longer. Thanks for the feed back. BTW, I really like Thorusa.


----------



## gorgotek (May 13, 2011)

*Kinetix Pro stress crack images*

I also ride with a 20 lb back back putting my total weight around 165 lb on the Dahon Mu SL, Kinetix Pro wheels. 

Greg


----------



## gorgotek (May 13, 2011)

It has been 5 months now and the Kinetix Pro rear wheel on my Mu Sl is finally out of true from the stress cracks and ready to replace. I would have to say the rear wheel has held up pretty good after 3 years considering it was laced up with stronger Sapim bladed spokes and may have been over tightened. I have attached more images showing the progression of the stress cracks after about 5 months.

Greg


----------



## ianneedshelp (Dec 14, 2011)

Personally I'm looking for an alternative wheel set, just about to replace my back wheel for the second time. £200 each time

I replaced the spokes with stronger ones a couple of months back same as I got fed up of replacing a spoke every other week. Eventually the stronger spokes crack the rims. This was also what happened with my first wheel. Similar to the pictures above.

Any recommendations ?


----------



## gorgotek (May 13, 2011)

*Dahon Mu Sl rear wheel recomendation*

Contact Thorsten Schaette at thorusa.com and tell him you want a stronger rear wheel for the Dahon Mu Sl. I am considering the Speedmax size 451 (higher spoke count) at $299 on my next replacement. There is also the Kinetix COMP rear wheel for $98 but I am not sure if that will work on the Mu Sl. Thorsten is very knowledgeable on Dahon components. It looks like Dahon is also aware of the problem since their new models of the Mu series seem to be using a higher spoke count on the rear wheels.

Greg


----------

